Ask HN: What chrome/Firefox extensions/devtools do you use for web development? - mmq
======
weirdcat
Basics:

    
    
      Firebug
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firebug/
      
      YSlow
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/yslow/
    
    

CSS Helpers:

    
    
      CSS Reloader
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/css-reloader/
    
      Firepicker
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firepicker/
      
      FireDiff
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firediff/
      
    

Proxy/HTTP:

    
    
      Tamper Data
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tamper-data/
      
      FoxyProxy
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/foxyproxy-standard/
      
      Charles Proxy (has an autoconfigure add-on)
      http://www.charlesproxy.com/
      
    

Database:

    
    
      SQLite Manager
      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/

------
jrajav
One upcoming feature that I'm very excited for is Workspaces in Chrome dev
tools:
[https://plus.google.com/+GoogleChromeDevelopers/posts/644qQu...](https://plus.google.com/+GoogleChromeDevelopers/posts/644qQuBKZeL)

It will allow developers to set local folders as first-class source folders so
that they can be navigated and modified just like normal sources pulled over
the network, with the added benefit that you can also save your changes back
to the files. This still doesn't make it as suitable for development as, say,
Sublime Text, but it's a big step in that direction. Now if only you could
script it, we'd be golden!

As far as extensions go, the only one I use on Chrome is Advanced Rest Client,
and it works very well for what it does:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
clie...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
client/hgmloofddffdnphfgcellkdfbfbjeloo)

On Firefox, Firebug is still invaluable, don't work without it:
<http://getfirebug.com/>

------
gknoy
My coworkers and I really like JSONView [1]. It pretty-prints JSON, which
makes it much easier to visually inspect and explore the results of RPC calls
for our web apps. One _extremely_ useful feature is the ability to fold nested
elements, which really helps to get a big picture of something's structure.

1:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en)

~~~
kibwen
Indeed, and available for Firefox as well:

<http://jsonview.com/>

~~~
simlevesque
The newer versions of Firefox have a JSON viewer stock.

------
jameswyse
Chrome already has most of the stuff I need built in, but I also use:

\- JSON Viewer -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en)

\- Hasher -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hasher/kignjplbjlo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hasher/kignjplbjlocolcfldfhbonmbblpfbjb)

\- LiveReload (combined with my node.js server) -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jnihajbhpnppcggbcg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jnihajbhpnppcggbcgedagnkighmdlei)

\- AngularJS Batarang - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang/ighdmehidhipcmcojjgiloacoafjmpfk?hl=en)

\- Screen Capture -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cpngackimfmofbokmj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cpngackimfmofbokmjmljamhdncknpmg)

\- Pendule -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pendule/gbkffbkamc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pendule/gbkffbkamcejhkcaocmkdeiiccpmjfdi)

Though I might replace Pendule as I only ever use it to find the current
window dimensions and there must be a better extension for that out there.

------
mootothemax
Hasher. Not only does it perform all kinds of hashing, but it also converts
unix timestamps, numbers between bases, a bunch of string conversions AND some
URL friendly conversions as well.

Other than the developer toolbar, it's the tool I use the most:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hasher/kignjplbjlo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hasher/kignjplbjlocolcfldfhbonmbblpfbjb)

------
nekgrim
Firefox :

\- Firebug : <http://getfirebug.com/>

\- Live HTTP Headers : <http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/>

\- User Agent Switcher : <http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/>

------
FajitaNachos
I just posted a link a few above yours to a Chrome extension I wrote called
hotfix. It lets you push changes from Chrome Dev Tools to GitHub

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hotfix/bfmckmhcljh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hotfix/bfmckmhcljhakgkngnfjhmmffaabdafi?hl=en)

------
rajivtiru
I use Chrome

JSON Viewer - Readable JSON

REST Console

Web Developer - SO MANY OPTIONS One [unintended] feature I really like is when
I have saved passwords for certain sites and I dont actually remember what the
password is. Web Developer has a convert form type javascript injection to let
you see the password. Easily abusable, but yeah...

------
tharshan09
After I started using chrome for my main development and debugging, I have
never needed any extensions.

------
minhajuddin
Angularjs Batarang when building angularjs apps. Gives access to the $scope
easily: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-
batarang/ighdmehidhipcmcojjgiloacoafjmpfk?hl=en)

------
corentino
If you do some mobile website, Ripple Emulator is the one I use :

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ripple-emulator-
be...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ripple-emulator-
beta/geelfhphabnejjhdalkjhgipohgpdnoc)

------
sangupta
IE: Firebug Lite, Firefox: Firebug, Chrome: Nothing Google PageSpeed and Yahoo
YSlow! JSONFormatter and XMLFormatter for Chrome Advanced REST Client and
Secure Shell for Chrome

------
jwoah12
Pure Chrome dev tools and Firefox/Firebug. Maybe it's a case of not realizing
I need something because I don't know about it yet, but they seem to work fine
for me.

------
pdrummond
Dev HTTP Client: <http://goo.gl/BhFb9>

------
dsmithn
SQLite Manager for FireFox

